# Raw bread dough causing pig explosions?



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

I aquired a large amount of dough. Haven't feed it yet but the chef at my work was concerned that they could "explode" from the dough continuing to rise? Has anyone had experience with this?


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

WildRoots said:


> I aquired a large amount of dough. Haven't feed it yet but the chef at my work was concerned that they could "explode" from the dough continuing to rise? Has anyone had experience with this?
> 
> 
> Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


I was thinking of something else ignore my answer.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Normally I wrap the dough around the pigs, then bake in the oven to make pigs in a blanket. I've never tried stuffing the pigs with the dough...

Seriously though, if you try this, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

I have access to unlimited amounts of dough and bread as well as cheese and vegetables. I have given large amounts of dough at one time and they love it and have had no problems. I do try to limit the amount of dough/bread I give though...they'll get fat on it very easily. I limit them to about a pound of bread/day and another pound of cheese/vegetables...the rest is forage.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Good to know. I had a chance to pick some dough up once but didn't as I wasn't feeling experimental and worried about this. Sounds like the stomach acids and such must disable the rising action. Interesting.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I know subway flatbread dough seems fine for them.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

highlands said:


> Sounds like the stomach acids and such must disable the rising action. Interesting.


It's just carbon dioxide...I'd imagine it would be the same effect as us drinking a soda or taking an alka seltzer.


----------



## Philosaw (Mar 3, 2014)

Exactly. Yeast is making the CO2 and I can't see them doing well in an acid environment like a stomach. So far the only doe that my pigs have done a really good job of disposing of came from my wallet


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

The pigs really like the dough. To be on the safe side I'll give in small quantity. Thanks for all the input. I love this site 


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

A vet I spoke with said he knew of one case of a dog having trouble with raw dough So I googled around a bit but didn't find it specific to pigs. However I did find these references about dogs:

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/toxicology/food_hazards/bread_dough.html
http://www.aspcapro.org/sites/default/files/a-jvecc_jan03.pdf
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/cat-behavior/foods-are-hazardous-cats
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/foods-are-hazardous-dogs

Take those with a grain of salt though because they hype the "chocolate is bad for dogs" partial-myth failing to differentiate between a little and a lot. I think the take home message might be it will vary with the animal and sufficiently large amounts of active rising dough may be a problem.

-Walter


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

If you're selling organic, natural or pasture fed ... avoid bread dough, day old breads and dairy products unless you can prove those items or products came certified as such... people are funny about it these days I hear.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Gravytrain said:


> It's just carbon dioxide...I'd imagine it would be the same effect as us drinking a soda or taking an alka seltzer.


I think the concern and difference might be that with soda we can burp, with dough the expanding mass of gas may not be able to be able to get out. Personally I think I'll stick to wrapping the dough around the pigs, after making them into hot dogs and then baking them to make pigs in a blanket.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

No blown up piggies. They seemed to like the dough though. It funny watching piggy football. (Beltie grabs the bread loaf, can she make it to the end zone without fumbling the loaf and losing it to Rosie)


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------

